# Some Fun with My Trail Cam this Summer



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Put a trail cam up for the first time in the middle of July this last summer. The first two weeks, I only got one shot of a doe. I set it back up, and put up another salt lick, and then a month later, I had over 360 pictures of deer. Mostly does, but one night, I got this bad boy to pose for me.

He showed up at 2:40 in the morning, and then never came to the camera again. All of the other deer were regulars, but none were as big as this guy.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get pretty addicted with trail camera. You always think, if I had just one more in this spot I'm sure ... My wife and kids have made a hobby out of it taking hikes to pic up the pictures and going through them at home is pretty fun.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

A lot of fun ,trail cameras , seeing what's around , enjoy it


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to get a trail cam one of these days...


----------

